# Motor Overload Question



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

What is the H.P. of the single phase motor? Overload protection is always advised to protect the motor!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Some motors have overload protection built in otherwise you will probably need to install them.

Article 430 Part III is where you need to read up on overload protection for motors.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Overloads are always a good idea to stop the magic smoke from leaving.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Not just a good idea, the NEC requires all motors to be provided with overload protection.

Sometimes it is built into the motor or with the smallest motors the design is such that the motor will not burn up even with a locked rotor ... it will be junk but it will not start a fire.


----------

